# For cut's sake



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning all, not really a journal as such because I'm lazy and never keep them updated, more a write up of the cut that I have recently finished. This was my first real dedicated effort at getting lean, and I'm pretty pleased with the results. So here's the stats

age 33

height 6ft

starting weight 13st / 182lbs

BF f**k knows, probably 20ish?

went for 10 weeks at 1800 cals a day from the off, mostly clean but always smashed a large chicken shish on a Saturday eve with the missus and hot chocolate every night before bed cos im a raging chocoholic but stayed within my calorie allowance for the day (IIFYM FTW!!)

did 8 weeks of ostrarine starting in week 2 at 25mg a day (no more natty)

only really cheated twice in the 10 weeks, the first being a night out on the piss and a 4am Chinese buffet which didn't really set me back at all, and the second a few weeks ago was my cousins wedding that got a little out of hand, I must have smashed through 5-6k calories (they had a chocolate fountain Ffs) and I woke up 5lbs heavier and kept 2 of them.

training wise I switch from bro split to PPL for the first time and must say I love it.

Training was 5 days a week, 6am fasted and looks like this Monday to Friday:

push / 5k & abs / pull / 5k & abs / legs / rest / rest.

the big lifts all went up slightly over the 10 weeks which I wasn't expecting in such an agressive calorie defecit for example:

bench 100kg to 110kg

deadlift 140kg to 145kg

squat 140kg to 152.5kg

could be the osta, could be the switch to a better lifting routine, probably a bit of both.

so finishing stats were

weight 11st 12lbs / 166lbs so a total loss of 16lbs over the 10 weeks.

Bf again f**k knows but I'd love to say 10%

pics:

start:









Finish:









Plans are now to slowly move back to maintenance cals for 6 weeks of the summer and then start a cautious autum bulk, probably with androtest or sup3r-4 or something along those lines. Would ideally like to be at least 12st 7 with current bf levels

thanks for for reading if you bothered

inb4 tl:dr


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

In for the title of the journal! Love a good pun :thumb

looking good all the best pal


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

TITO said:


> In for the title of the journal! Love a good pun :thumb
> 
> looking good all the best pal


 Pun-believable!!!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

5k times over the 10 weeks, started out at 36 mins having never really done any form of distance running.

PB by the end was 22.49 which was yesterday morning. So pretty pleased with that. Legs were like fu**ing jelly tho


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

f**k it might aswell turn this into an actual journal now.

I wanted chicken shish tonight, the Mrs wanted spag Bol.....guess who won!!









Made by yours truly 650 cals.  bit of yomoo for dessert. Not exactly a cheat meal but I'm out ont lash next weekend for the football and boxing so keeping it respectable tonight!

2100 cals today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Last dose of ostarine this morning, 25mg. Did it help? Probably, but I've never had my training and diet in as good a check as I have had this time round.

16lbs down in 10 weeks, lifts up slightly and majority of muscle mass retained I think, so take from that what you will.

No noticeable sides at all.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Did incline barbell press today in place of dumbells for a change and felt like it hit my shoulders much more.......which was a bummer as I still had military press and seated overhead to do. Shoulders pumped to f**k but didn't feel like I got much of a chest workout.

but hey ho, 2100 cals today increasing by 100 per week until I reach maintenance, roughly 2400 I think. Good times!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice progress mate.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice progress mate.


 Thanks buddy, much appreciated!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Smashed 5k in 22.19 this morning, another 30 secs off.

Blubbering, sweaty, dizzy mess of jelly afterwards mind but all about the PB f**kers.

aiming for a sub 20 mins this year!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Good result mate


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Cutting atm. I'm hoping I have something vaguely similar under the hood, but I really doubt it. Top work mate :thumbup1:

@Yes @superpube :whistling:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> Cutting atm. I'm hoping I have something vaguely similar under the hood, but I really doubt it. Top work mate :thumbup1:
> 
> @Yes @superpube :whistling:


 Thanks a lot, I hate cutting as i'm usually a big eater and to be honest I really didn't think I'd stick it out but once you start seeing those results it spurs you on!

How's your cut going?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Good result mate


 Thanks bud, feeling pretty small tho TBH, hoping to be 175 with no adddd BF before the year out!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Thanks a lot, I hate cutting as i'm usually a big eater and to be honest I really didn't think I'd stick it out but once you start seeing those results it spurs you on!
> 
> How's your cut going?


 I don't want to tempt fate, but I'm finding it pretty easy tbh! I've been on a static 1700 for three weeks now and everything feels fine. Recovery is spot on and I have loads of energy. Only 9 weeks to go :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> I don't want to tempt fate, but I'm finding it pretty easy tbh! I've been on a static 1700 for three weeks now and everything feels fine. Recovery is spot on and I have loads of energy. Only 9 weeks to go :lol:


 1700!!! that's brutal!! Good luck mate! I'll look for your log!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Amazing work!

You have really good inserts too.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Thanks bud, feeling pretty small tho TBH, hoping to be 175 with no adddd BF before the year out!


 I feel small at 200lb ffs, It's weird never felt that small when i was around 155lb when i was fighting ffs. Body image is a fecker


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> I feel small at 200lb ffs, It's weird never felt that small when i was around 155lb when i was fighting ffs. Body image is a fecker


 Boxing or?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Boxing or?


 Muay Thai mate, Fought at 145lb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I trained boxing a fair bit when I was younger, bit of sparring, no contests though. Been a massive fan as long as I can remember so I always seem to think about my weight in terms of weight classes.

Always wanted to be a heavyweight, one serious diet and im nearly a middleweight!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Muay Thai mate, Fought at 145lb


 Forgot to qoute you bud, see above !


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Pull this morning

best effort was 2x145kg deadlift

definately my slowest progressing lift!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

5k fell in 22.08 this morning


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday's leg day!!!

best effort was 155kg x 2 which is a PB, felt like I had another rep in the tank too but had no spotter so chickened out!!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday night dinner









Tandoori chciken breast and lime coriander quinoa.

435 cals / 44 pro / 14 carb / 13 fat

training done for the week, 2 rest days now, then back on it Monday morning!

May even have a cheeky cheat day tomorow


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Weighed in at 11st 10 / 164lbs this morning so weight still on its way south! Another 2lbs off from last week but cals were up 300 per day!

cals up again this week to 2200


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Friday night dinner
> 
> View attachment 129379
> 
> ...


 That looks pretty tasty :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

These cheeky little numbers just turned up. Cheaper alternative to Adidas powerlitfs


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

First time you squat in these.. you'll feel like you're grounded in concrete :thumbup1:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> First time you squat in these.. you'll feel like you're grounded in concrete :thumbup1:


 Looking forward to it bud, if i don't smash a PB on my first lift they are going back :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> These cheeky little numbers just turned up. Cheaper alternative to Adidas powerlitfs
> 
> View attachment 129439


 How much they cost?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How much they cost?


 £30....reduced from £60 on a website called m&m direct. Had never heard of it before, just searched for squat shoes!

probably would have spent 30 nicker on some flat sole trainers anyhow so thought id give these a go.

not as pretty as powerlitfs tho!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> £30....reduced from £60 on a website called m&m direct. Had never heard of it before, just searched for squat shoes!
> 
> probably would have spent 30 nicker on some flat sole trainers anyhow so thought id give these a go.
> 
> not as pretty as powerlitfs tho!


 I think they look pretty cool tbh, might get a pair. Is the sizing like the same as nikes etc?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I think they look pretty cool tbh, might get a pair. Is the sizing like the same as nikes etc?


 Seems to be, I had been wearing a size 9 pair of reeboks, so I got these in a 9 and they fit very well


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Seems to be, I had been wearing a size 9 pair of reeboks, so I got these in a 9 and they fit very well


 I wear 10 nikes but have a fair bit of toe room so tempted to go 9.5 for snug fit


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I wear 10 nikes but have a fair bit of toe room so tempted to go 9.5 for snug fit


 There's a lot of padding inside so defintaley snug. Aimed at keeping your foot stable I guess!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> There's a lot of padding inside so defintaley snug. Aimed at keeping your foot stable I guess!


 Hopefully they are okay for RDL's


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

f**k you Monday morning. Had a mare so far!

Few drinks on Saturday night, nothing major maybe 5-6 rum and cokes. Seriously struggled lifting this morning, all lifts were down in weight!

got home and the chuffing cat has brought a mouse in, who subsequently ran under the kitchen unit and is still there now.

forgot to hang my work trousers out to dry so I have a wet ass.

and my senior has called in sick and I have two projects to deliver this week, so I'll be so splitting myself in two and working on two computers.

so I repeat, f**k you Monday


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

22.03 was the 5k time this morning! Another 6 secs off so progressing slowly! Recovery time is noticeably improving too! 10 mins body weight ab work after!

Spied this little number in tesco too, drawn in by the huge 40g protein lettering like a magpie


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Pull day today!

145kg x 3 reps on the deadlift, so progressing slowly! Soon as I hit 5 I'll bump to 147.5kg

cals have been 2100 all week! But must have had 3500-4000 Saturday night so will be interested in the scales sat morning


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

How are you finding the shoes mate?

I had a similar night on Saturday.. I need to learn how to say 'no' to people :lol: Can't beat a 3am Subway though!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> How are you finding the shoes mate?
> 
> I had a similar night on Saturday.. I need to learn how to say 'no' to people :lol: Can't beat a 3am Subway though!


 Loving them so far, really snug fit feels like your feet are nice and stable!

Wasnt sure whether or not to wear them for deadlifts or stick with no shoes, but I wore them and it helped for sure!

ive been invited out again this sat. Summer time!!! I'll probably end up going'


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

5k time today was 21.49. Nearly puked after that little effort!

10 mins ab work after!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

@FuqOutDaWhey

you christened your super lifts yet?

What you think?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> @FuqOutDaWhey
> 
> you christened your super lifts yet?
> 
> What you think?


 Yeah I trained legs on Tuesday and did squats for first time in ages but they felt good. My feet didn't shuffle about as much lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> 22.03 was the 5k time this morning! Another 6 secs off so progressing slowly! Recovery time is noticeably improving too! 10 mins body weight ab work after!
> 
> Spied this little number in tesco too, drawn in by the huge 40g protein lettering like a magpie
> 
> View attachment 132285


 What's this? I get the arla pots sometimes but only 20g protein.

Got some protein cheese from tesco today :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What's this? I get the arla pots sometimes but only 20g protein.
> 
> Got some protein cheese from tesco today :lol:


 It's cottage cheese mate, I like it but some can't stomach it! Nice on a baked sweet potato!

on closer inception tho it's only a few grams of protein per 100g more than regular cottage cheese.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yeah I trained legs on Tuesday and did squats for first time in ages but they felt good. My feet didn't shuffle about as much lol


 Good stuff, I'll be squatting in them for the first time tomorow morning so I'm expecting a PB on my warm up set :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> It's cottage cheese mate, I like it but some can't stomach it! Nice on a baked sweet potato!
> 
> on closer inception tho it's only a few grams of protein per 100g more than regular cottage cheese.


 Flavoured or plain? Hate the taste of cottage cheese. I either put choc whey in quark or get the arla flavoured quark.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Flavoured or plain? Hate the taste of cottage cheese. I either put choc whey in quark or get the arla flavoured quark.


 It's plain but yeah I flavoured it with some Italian herbs and garlic salt!

Next time I'll just buy the flavoured tesco stuff.

ive been having quark lately with chocolate whey for a snack most days! Love it!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

This cheeky little bundle just arrived courtesy of @Protein Dynamix and their competition, much obliged.

first impressions.....shiny :cool2:

not quite ready for a bulk just yet, so it will be going in the store cupboard and coming back out in August when I will review it here!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Love leg day!!

Best squat effort was 155kg x 4 today, so squeezed out two more reps than last week.

I'll shoot for 5 reps next week and then move to 157.5kg if poss!

Barely made it up the hooj, inconsiderate flight of ****in stairs you have to go up and down to get in the gym!


----------



## Protein Dynamix (Mar 15, 2016)

Ross S said:


> This cheeky little bundle just arrived courtesy of @Protein Dynamix and their competition, much obliged.
> 
> first impressions.....shiny :cool2:
> 
> ...


 You gotta give the Extreme Creatine and Power Amino a go @Ross S, no need to wait for the bulking phase!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Protein Dynamix said:


> You gotta give the Extreme Creatine and Power Amino a go @Ross S, no need to wait for the bulking phase!


 Will do buddy!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

11st 9.8 / 163.8 lbs today! Weight slightly down despite a massive binge last Saturday!

Bumping another 200 cals/day to 2300 for next week! Hopefully getting close to maintenance now!

Cheat meal tonight methinks


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> 11st 9.8 / 163.8 lbs today! Weight slightly down despite a massive binge last Saturday!
> 
> Bumping another 200 cals/day to 2300 for next week! Hopefully getting close to maintenance now!
> 
> Cheat meal tonight methinks


 Are you reverse dieting?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Are you reverse dieting?


 Not intentionally lol.....sorry what would that entail?

i'm just slowly bringing myself back upto maintenance after 10 weeks at 1800 cals/day!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Not intentionally lol.....sorry what would that entail?
> 
> i'm just slowly bringing myself back upto maintenance after 10 weeks at 1800 cals/day!


 Basically what you are doing lol


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Basically what you are doing lol


 Haha..yes then, I am! :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

2300 calories today........god I love calories!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's an example of my current diet for anyone interested as I've haven't posted one up as yet!

7.30am (PWO)

65g Oats, 250ml whole milk, 1 scoop of whey, 1 square of dark chocolate and 1 tbs of honey, all mixed in a bowl and nuked. Fave meal of the day!

snack 10am ish

200g chocolate flavour quark

lunch 12.30pm

125g whole grain Mexican rice, 175g salmon steak and 50g mixed veg

snack 3pm ish

nature valley chocolate peanut bar

dinner 6.30pm

250g baked sweet potato, 250g cottage cheese, side salad and French dressing

snack 10pm ish

2 toffee snackajacks, 25g peanut butter. 1 scoop of whey, 250ml whole milk

totals

2301 cals 244 carb 177 pro 62 fat


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Managed to get back on the flat bench today after there was an inconsiderate bastard on there last week. How dare someone else use the flat bench at 6.15 on Monday morning.

anyway push day!

110 kg x 2 bench press which is a PB

also sacked off standing barbell overhead press and went heavy on seated DB Overhead instead. Definately prefer it.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Managed 5k in 21.27 today, that's a PB in all but 2 of my runs since I started nearly 4 months ago

keep telling myself I'll settle into a comfortable pace but when I get on the treadmill it goes straight out the window!

10 mins light weighted ab work after I finished dying


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Pull today

deadlift looked like this:

5x107.5

5x107.5

3x127.5

3x127.5

1x147.5 (that's a PB)

so, progressing nicely I think!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

5k in 20.57 today with 10 mins weighted ab work after!

GF's 30th on Sunday and I'm doing a BBQ for 20 or so people....so I can see double cardio sessions will be required next week!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

@FuqOutDaWhey can't post in your log for some reason, any reply I write quotes something you posted about a week ago and it won't let me type! Bizarre!

what you done to your back bud?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> @FuqOutDaWhey can't post in your log for some reason, any reply I write quotes something you posted about a week ago and it won't let me type! Bizarre!
> 
> what you done to your back bud?


 No idea tbh. I did db rows on Monday and form was loose but didn't feel any pain until Wednesday. Back issues seem to run in my family and my sister had to have operation on her discs. It's something I'm always fighting with.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No idea tbh. I did db rows on Monday and form was loose but didn't feel any pain until Wednesday. Back issues seem to run in my family and my sister had to have operation on her discs. It's something I'm always fighting with.


 Sounds like a pain in the...err....back! :whistling:

do you miss many gym sessions with it or just a one off?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Sounds like a pain in the...err....back! :whistling:
> 
> do you miss many gym sessions with it or just a one off?


 Been along time since I had to miss a gym session through it. Tried 5x5 in the past and literary ended up bed bound tho with squats and deads lol


----------



## scotia (Jul 7, 2016)

Great read, thinking about doing ostarine cycle. I am 40yom 6.2" 15 stone prob 15 - 20% ish fat. Been lifting consistent for 6 years never used any type of ped. Why start sarms at 40? it takes ages to build muscle got some age related aches n pains, recovery is getting slower, fat getting harder to shift. On the other hand I will no longer be natty, it's still a research chemical. Worried about dropping test levels that are already dropping naturally with age, thoughts?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Legs on Friday morning as always.

Squats were strong:

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

PB again, lifts really progressing now I'm upping cals! :thumb

2 rest days for the weekend now!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Been along time since I had to miss a gym session through it. Tried 5x5 in the past and literary ended up bed bound tho with squats and deads lol


 Nightmare, squats, deads and bench by far my favourite lifts, I'd be gutted if I had to drop them tbh


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Legs on Friday morning as always.
> 
> Squats were strong:
> 
> ...


 Cracking work dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> Cracking work dude :thumbup1:


 Cheers buddy, really enjoying it at the moment!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

scotia said:


> Great read, thinking about doing ostarine cycle. I am 40yom 6.2" 15 stone prob 15 - 20% ish fat. Been lifting consistent for 6 years never used any type of ped. Why start sarms at 40? it takes ages to build muscle got some age related aches n pains, recovery is getting slower, fat getting harder to shift. On the other hand I will no longer be natty, it's still a research chemical. Worried about dropping test levels that are already dropping naturally with age, thoughts?


 Sorry buddy I've only just noticed this in here! I had some concerns also before I started but all I can really say is give it a go, see how you react to it, if you don't get on drop it.

I'm now doing 30 days DAA to try and counter any drop in test from the ostarine but I felt find after finishing the cycle so I don't know if it's necessary really! I didn't really hammer the dosages and I started off cautiously and upped from there!


----------



## scotia (Jul 7, 2016)

Cheers, think I will go for it start slow like you say and see how it goes. I will keep a diary and post results when I finish first 4 week


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Saturday morning breakfast









4 egg, oats and jalapeño omelette, bit of Cajun spice on top!

430 cals - 31 Pro - 25 Carb - 22 Fat

weight was 11st 10.4 / 164.4lbs so roughly the same as 7 days ago!

Looks as though 2300 is my maintenance number, was hoping it would be higher to be honest !


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

wtf, oats in an omelette? Am I reading that right? :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> wtf, oats in an omelette? Am I reading that right? :lol:


 Haha! Yes mate! Needed a carb source and couldn't be arsed to go buy bread!! It's good honestly


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll stick to the slices I think you absolute maverick


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

This little stack just arrived to aid my August mass bullding efforts.









just the one 60cap bottle of sup3r-4 so enough for 4 weeks at 220mg per day, I'll see how I get on and possibly get hold of another if I want to carry on!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> I'll stick to the slices I think you absolute maverick


 I don't play by the rules mate!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

sup3r-4 sounds like a s**t gamer tag, haha! What is this stuff?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> sup3r-4 sounds like a s**t gamer tag, haha! What is this stuff?


 Lol....yeah it does!

it's Olympus Labs brand of 4-Andrenosterone.

I would post a link but I'm basically computer illiterate.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

First time in a fair old while I've done a 6am gym session on a hangover. Not fun, but feel better for trouping through it.

low calorie day today to make up for yesterday's BBQ binging. 1800 max plus extra cardio this week.

Anyhow, push this morning.

Bench press numbers:

5x90kg

5x90kg

3x100kg

3x100kg

1x110kg


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Still suffering from the weekend I think as 5k was well off the pace today at 24.51.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally getting to grips with the deadlift I think, tried a PB of 150kg today and it went up pretty easy to be honest!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Decided to settle into a steady pace for the 5k from today rather than pushing for a PB everytime, seeing as I'm trying to maintain weight at present and not drop anymore.

22.47 today


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Good read so far mate :thumb , what was your diet at 1800 cals?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

jaymadone said:


> Good read so far mate :thumb , what was your diet at 1800 cals?


 Thanks bud, I've started a few journals before but I'm gona make an effort to keep this one going!

1800 cals was tough as I'm I big eater at heart!

Average day looked like this:

7.30am : 50g oats, scoop of whey, 250ml almond milk

10am: 200g quark

12.30am: Tuna or chicken breast salad

3pm: nature valley protein bar or a couple of hard boiled eggs

6pm: chicken breast and 75g brown rice ( or anything roughy 400 cals to be fair)

9pm: 1 rice cake + peanut butter, 250ml almond milk and a scoop of whey!

went to bed hungry and dreamt of steaks every night 

wasnt massively strict with food choices, had a cake if I wanted one and usually a chicken shish on Saturday night, but I always made sure I stuck to the daily total and no more!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Leg day today

squats: 5x120 5x120 3x140 3x140 1x160

think I may have had another rep at 160 in the tank but pussied it. Will give it a shot next week

followed by 5x5 leg press working up to 360kg

5xfailure quad extensions

5xfailure calf raise

5xfailure hamstring extension


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Ross S said:


> Thanks bud, I've started a few journals before but I'm gona make an effort to keep this one going!
> 
> 1800 cals was tough as I'm I big eater at heart!
> 
> ...


 That is brutal mate! Great work and determination though buddy!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

11st 8.4 / 162.4 today, weight back on the way south again after a little stall. I'll add 100 cals to 2400 next week 

progress piccy after 4 weeks trying to find maintenance


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Saturday morning breakfast









scrambled egss and and chocolate whey pancakes, with a table spoon of honey


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Boneless banquet and 2 triple chocolate muffins last night, whoops!

Feeling the need for some cardio today


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

So I have been using this as my creatine supp for the last few weeks:









Provided by @Protein Dynamix and i promised I'd do a little review!

I've been having 1 serving pre-workout with a couple of caffeine tabs, I usually just use myproteins creatine mono and the first thing I noticed about this is that it has 87 cals, 11g protein and some carbs per serving, which I wasn't expecting from a creatine supp. That was a bit of a pain in the ass TBH as I count cals and had to adjust food to suit, but as this is sponsored by Eddie Hall it's clearly designed for peeps on all out mass gaining or peeps who find it hard to get the cals in from food (which I don't, love eating) and for that purpose it's probably a good bet.

I had the tropical flavour which was a 9/10, very nice and not too sweet, and the mix ability was a 9/10, not grainy at all and very smooth.

not much else to say about a creatine supp really, would I buy it? Probably not as I can't see myself ever being on the kind of diet that would allow for it and I would prefer to get my cals from food, but for peeps who find it hard to get the cals in then I'm sure it's ideal.

I will be trying the protein Dynamix whey though as they have it in home bargains for 11.99 / kg :thumb

The shaker is pretty good also!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Another BBQ yesterday, for my nieces bday this time.....so managed 6.8k on the treadmill before dying this morning.

100 weighted crunches too.

now taking the Mrs to Peter Beales rose garden for the day.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Pulled 150x2 this morning, first rep was spot on second was a little sketchy and i didn't lock out but it's still a little progress!

week off work this week also so food choices have been a little hit and miss but daily cals have been on point!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

7k on the treadmill today......ooossshhh


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> sup3r-4 sounds like a s**t gamer tag, haha! What is this stuff?


 Finally figured out how to post a link, there you go:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/prohormones/olympus-labs/sup3r-4.html#start=18

you probaly don't care anymore but better late then never!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Finally figured out how to post a link, there you go:
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/prohormones/olympus-labs/sup3r-4.html#start=18
> 
> you probaly don't care anymore but better late then never!


 Ohhhh s**t! Will it really unlock the power of my testosterone?? :lol:

Have you used prohormones before? Tbh, I think that'll be how I dip my wick if/when I try.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> Ohhhh s**t! Will it really unlock the power of my testosterone?? :lol:
> 
> Have you used prohormones before? Tbh, I think that'll be how I dip my wick if/when I try.


 :thumb of course it will, that's what it says

it will bet first time mate!

not arsed about the sales blurb to be honest, just looking for something mild to wet my whistle.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross S said:


> :thumb of course it will, that's what it says
> 
> it will bet first time mate!
> 
> not arsed about the sales blurb to be honest, just looking for something mild to wet my whistle.


 What made you choose this one? I've been looking at Epistane, seems like it'd give a nice little boost, read a lot of logs that suggest it'd be great for a first timer


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> What made you choose this one? I've been looking at Epistane, seems like it'd give a nice little boost, read a lot of logs that suggest it'd be great for a first timer


 I was researching mild pro hormones and this one, 4-AD and Androtest kept coming up as they are all non-methylated, so supposedly not as harsh on the liver and other organs.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Giving this a bash once my current batch of impact whey runs out!








11.99 in home bargains :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Squatzzzzzzzzzzz

150kg x 2 best effort today, same as last week but really trying to concentrate on getting deep.

dont have a training partner and there is no side on mirror in the gym so tbh I struggle to know how deep im getting.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You definitley shouldn't be turning to look in a mirror anyway mate!

Good way to form an idea is hamstring load. If you stand up now and squat down, pay attention to where your hams feel like they're at a maximum stretch - that's parallel/slightly under.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> You definitley shouldn't be turning to look in a mirror anyway mate!
> 
> Good way to form an idea is hamstring load. If you stand up now and squat down, pay attention to where your hams feel like they're at a maximum stretch - that's parallel/slightly under.


 Thanks bud, yeah I warm up that way without a bar. I'm pretty sure I'm getting at least parralel, which I'm happy with but as the weight gets higher I think I'm not getting quite parralel. Need to concentrate on it more in the coming weeks!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonight's effort in the kitchen









475 cals / 34 pro / 23 carb / 27 fat


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Weigh in day!!

11st 7.8 / 161.8lb this morning.

About half a pound down on last week, diet has been sketchy though as I've been off work so I'll carry on for another week at 2400 before adjusting.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

6k on the treadmill this morning, roughly 26 mins with 10 mins weighted ab work.

first day back at 6am gym after a week of going whenever I felt like. Tough but feel good for it.

loving 2400 cals too


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

New toy 

Honestly don't even know what I'm going to use it for......I'm like a magpie and brightly colored sale stickers are like shiny things to me!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Barely made it up the stairs after legs again today.

managed 2 parralel, well controlled reps on 150kg squats, very pleased with that! Aim for 3 next week methinks.

leg press 5x5 @ 400kg

some ISO work to finish off.

2 rest days now, well I say rest. I'm out on't lash tomorow night so I'll be a mess for push day Monday morning no doubt


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

11st 7.4 / 161.4 lbs this morning, so weight roughly the same 3 weeks on the bounce now so I appear to have found maintenance.

So with that I mind next week I am going to embark on the never ending quest for lean gainzzz.

will be upping cals to a cautious 2600 to start with and keeping an eye on the mirror, hoping to hang on to the faint abs I have worked hard for.

ill post up a progress pic each Saturday so you f**kers can rip me apart, or be nice, or ignore me entirely, choice is yours!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Starting point before the mass building (or hopeless attempt at least ) begins:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Not the best week at the gym, weighed in this morning (as I'm BBQing again tonight) at 11st 9 lbs (+1.5 lbs ) after 1 week at +250 cals. Little surprised, but I did consume a f**k load of calories last Saturday night, so many I hit the cardio on a hangover the next day!

was hoping for some strength gains with the extra cals but I actually failed to do a single 150kg squat this morning, had to drop it on the safety bars and crawl out like an abject failure, on a weight I had lifted well the last 3 weeks! So all in all, disappointed!

anyway here's a progress pic, 1 week into surplus at +1.5lbs


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

F*ck me Ross S, great effort mate


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Joecav said:


> F*ck me Ross S, great effort mate


 Thanks buddy


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

First ever 10k this morning, just wanted to see if I could really, plus I pigged out badly on chocolate cheesecake and icecream last night lol.

celebtared with this little number for breakfast:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

PB on the flat bench this morning, 110kg x 2 good reps!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Barely even breaking a sweat on the 5k now, that would have sounded like a sick joke 6 months ago :thumb

added some light good morinings to my core work today in an attempt to strengthen my lower back, which is lacking a little during deadlifts and squats


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Not the best week at the gym, weighed in this morning (as I'm BBQing again tonight) at 11st 9 lbs (+1.5 lbs ) after 1 week at +250 cals. Little surprised, but I did consume a f**k load of calories last Saturday night, so many I hit the cardio on a hangover the next day!
> 
> was hoping for some strength gains with the extra cals but I actually failed to do a single 150kg squat this morning, had to drop it on the safety bars and crawl out like an abject failure, on a weight I had lifted well the last 3 weeks! So all in all, disappointed!
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate - great chest development!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Looking good mate - great chest development!


 Thanks bud. Chest and shoulders have always been a strong point for me! Just need to get the legs and arms to catch up!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Thanks bud. Chest and shoulders have always been a strong point for me! Just need to get the legs and arms to catch up!


 Legs and shoulders been my strongest point. Chest always weakest for me, need to turn these tits into pecs haha


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Weighed in this morning 11st 9.2lbs / 163.2lbs (+0.2lbs)

so scales barely moved from last week but 1.5lbs up in total for 2 weeks of surplus. Adding another 100 cals a day from Monday, but first a f**k off cheat day today :thumb

Training was good this week, PB on the bench (for reps) at 110kg, lifted well on deads 150x2, squats 160x2 and military 65x2 but really hoping to break through some plateus next week.

Progress piccy:









Legs certainly need some work, so I'll be trying 2 leg days next week and see how I get on!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Morning all, not really a journal as such because I'm lazy and never keep them updated, more a write up of the cut that I have recently finished. This was my first real dedicated effort at getting lean, and I'm pretty pleased with the results. So here's the stats
> 
> age 33
> 
> ...


 Well done chap


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Well done chap


 Thanks bud!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You seem to have quite similar leg structure to me (obviously mine are bigger though :whistling: ). They are quite wide at the top and consistently narrow down towards the knee. Nothing seems to add mass to my 'tear drop'area. It all goes on my outer quad and mostly high up.

I destroy my suit trousers within months. Its really expensive


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> You seem to have quite similar leg structure to me (obviously mine are bigger though :whistling: ). They are quite wide at the top and consistently narrow down towards the knee. Nothing seems to add mass to my 'tear drop'area. It all goes on my outer quad and mostly high up.
> 
> I destroy my suit trousers within months. Its really expensive


 :lol: obviously! I made the usual mistake of completely neglecting legs for a good few years when I first started training, I would really like to add some mass and definition to my quads, so hopefully squatting x2 per week will bring them on!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Different types of squats and reps on each day I think is good way to work it eg

day 1

rep squats 3 x 5

Leg press

hammies

day 2

squats front squats higher reps

SLDLs

leg extenstions


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Different types of squats and reps on each day I think is good way to work it eg
> 
> day 1
> 
> ...


 Yeah I may give that a go, never tried front squats before!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Yeah I may give that a go, never tried front squats before!


 they aren't pleasant.

They do take a while to get the grip and form bang on for newbies


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> they aren't pleasant.
> 
> They do take a while to get the grip and form bang on for newbies


 I'll have a search for some decent form videos !!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

First of my 2 leg days done today

Squats 5/5/4/4/2 upto 160kg

Leg press 5/5/5/5/3 upto 400kg

Quad press machine thingy 12/12/10/10/8 upto 80kg

Calf raise 12/12/12/12/12 all 60kg

Hammy press machine 12/12/10/10/8 upt 30kg (weak hammys  )

2nd leg day will be Friday, still undecided wether or not to do a high volume day or keep it 2 heavy days!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Pull yesterday, hit 3 reps on 150kg deadlift so a little progression but still finding that weight really heavy for some reason!

2nd leg day today, went for the same set of lifts but high volume low weight.......surprisingly tough to be honest, basically crawled up the stairs on all fours lol


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Weigh in 11st 9.8lb / 163.8lb ( +0.6lb 7 days) (+2.1lbs 21days)

a slight increase on last week & 2.1lbs in total. undecided on wether or not to increase cals again to 2800/2900 maybe? Need to keep the slight abs I have visible.

7.5k on the treadmill for cardio this morning.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

2850 cals this week and already starting to get a little indigestion, how you big f**kers pack away 5000 plus is beyond me.

I could happily do it eating pizza and sugar all day long but keeping it clean id be bloated to f**k


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Another week in

11st 11 / 165lbs (+1.2lbs in 7 days) (+3.2lbs in 28 days)

so slow and steady I guess!

10k on the treadmill this morning out of guilt more than anything after attacking the pick n mix at the cinema last night.

David Brent is well worth seeing of you are an office fan!

increased reps if not weight on most lifts this week. Will be aiming to smash some PB's next week.

progress piccy:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

1st target for the week ticked off.

PB on the flat bench 112.5kg x 2

Squats + Deads to go


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking good brother, keep it up :cool2:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> 2850 cals this week and already starting to get a little indigestion, how you big f**kers pack away 5000 plus is beyond me.
> 
> I could happily do it eating pizza and sugar all day long but keeping it clean id be bloated to f**k


 Wait till you get on gear and you start losing weight on 3200 lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> 2850 cals this week and already starting to get a little indigestion, how you big f**kers pack away 5000 plus is beyond me.
> 
> I could happily do it eating pizza and sugar all day long but keeping it clean id be bloated to f**k


 Wait till you get on gear and you start losing weight on 3200 lol


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Wait till you get on gear and you start losing weight on 3200 lol


 That would be ****in awesome tbf, I love eating and dieting kills me!

i'm actually 4 weeks into a 4-Andro cycle and I'm a little underwhelmed so far. It's my first time with prohormones and I was hoping for some noticeable strength and size gains but it hasn't really happened yet.

I may finish this, get PCT out of the way and give Epistane a bash!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> That would be ****in awesome tbf, I love eating and dieting kills me!
> 
> i'm actually 4 weeks into a 4-Andro cycle and I'm a little underwhelmed so far. It's my first time with prohormones and I was hoping for some noticeable strength and size gains but it hasn't really happened yet.
> 
> I may finish this, get PCT out of the way and give Epistane a bash!


 How not just do test? Shut down is shut down and pinning is fine mate honestly! I thought I'd really struggle with it as well.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> How not just do test? Shut down is shut down and pinning is fine mate honestly! I thought I'd really struggle with it as well.


 It's just the getting hold of it that puts me off to be honest!

Im certainly not ruling it out but I'm really only planning to use very lightly.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> It's just the getting hold of it that puts me off to be honest!
> 
> Im certainly not ruling it out but I'm really only planning to use very lightly.


 Best way to go mate no reason for high doses unless you've been on a while and huge n literally will not grow in lower doses. Can't wait till I get back from my holiday n can really start upping cals see if I can really pack on some mass by the end of the year.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Great work


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

liamo69 said:


> Great work


 Thankyou much appreciated


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

PB on the squat yesterday, 162.5kg for a single. Could have been deeper but I had no spotter so chickened out. Something to work on!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

155kg for 2 singles on the deadlift this morning. So another PB falls this week :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

11st 11.2 / 165.2lb today (+0.2lb) so basically no weight gain from last week, abs are still pretty much as visible as they were at the start. Thinking of upping cals to an even 3k for next week which will be the most i have ever eaten ?

progress pic today:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Couldn't get on the bench yesterday, so had a bash with flat DB press. Hit the 47.5kgs for a double which is a PB.

Heavy legs this morning and boshed out a 165kg for a single, PB again! Happy!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Back on the HIIT train this morning, 25 mins on the treadmill 90 secs jog / 30 secs balls to the wall sprint.

Feel the afterburn ( whatever the f**k that is ) !


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like things are going well mate, nice one! Very almost makes me want to go have a sesh.

But I won't :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> Looks like things are going well mate, nice one! Very almost makes me want to go have a sesh.
> 
> But I won't :lol:


 Why not?

Are you not training at the moment?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Just over a week to go with Olympus Labs 4-Andro and I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. Being my first dabble with hormones I was expecting some big changes but it just hasn't happened. I'm up 4 lbs in body weight and my lifts are all up by 5ish kgs, which i would have expected anyway after nearly 6 weeks in calorie excess.

Going to finish up, have 4 weeks off and do a 40 day Epistane cycle.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Why not?
> 
> Are you not training at the moment?


 No mate, been renovating a new house, we were sort of dropped in it and only had about 3 weeks to get it rewired, have the pipes replaced, plastered etc etc. Add work on top, packing this place up and cleaning.. just had no time or energy really. Will be done by the weekend though (he says :lol: )


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Ares said:


> No mate, been renovating a new house, we were sort of dropped in it and only had about 3 weeks to get it rewired, have the pipes replaced, plastered etc etc. Add work on top, packing this place up and cleaning.. just had no time or energy really. Will be done by the weekend though (he says :lol: )


 Feel you pain mate, I bought a house that needed fixing up...been in nearly 2 years now and there is still jobs to do! Never ends!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

whipped up this little plate for tea tonight for me and the Mrs:









Cod fillet in white wine sauce, sweet potato fries with a cool avocado, yoghurt and chilli dip and a spinach and cherry tomato side salad.

450 cals give or take


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

160kg deadlift for a single this morning :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

11st 13 / 167lbs this morning....nearly a 2lb jump in a week, that makes me nervous! Will likely dial the calories back to 2900 for next week and see what happens!

 Must keep the fluffiness at bay!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> 11st 13 / 167lbs this morning....nearly a 2lb jump in a week, that makes me nervous! Will likely dial the calories back to 2900 for next week and see what happens!
> 
> Must keep the fluffiness at bay!


 Making good progress mate - keep it up


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Making good progress mate - keep it up


 Thanks bud. 4500 cals yesterday though.....whoops! :huh:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Thanks bud. 4500 cals yesterday though.....whoops! :huh:


 That will be every day on hols haha.

Although ate 2500ish yesterday which is my maintenance. I'm gonna do that each Saturday now I think, eat maintenance cals - any cals burnt at football will be my deficit for the day lol


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

CG88 said:


> That will be every day on hols haha.
> 
> Although ate 2500ish yesterday which is my maintenance. I'm gonna do that each Saturday now I think, eat maintenance cals - any cals burnt at football will be my deficit for the day lol


 I usually smash a 10k out on a Saturday morning which burns around 900-1000 cals. Which I use as justification for eating / drinking whatever I want on sat and sun.

Went out on the piss last night though and as soon as I have 4-5 or more drinks I turn into an uncontrollable eating machine


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> I usually smash a 10k out on a Saturday morning which burns around 900-1000 cals. Which I use as justification for eating / drinking whatever I want on sat and sun.
> 
> Went out on the piss last night though and as soon as I have 4-5 or more drinks I turn into an uncontrollable eating machine


 I'm the same on the beer mate - last time I drank all day at a wedding including meal, ordered dominos to be delivered when I got home, got taxi to stop at McDonald's on the way

No clue how many calories if burn at football TBH but with it being a decent standard and competitive and covering a lot of ground id guess a fair few :thumb


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Still suffering from Saturday night so skipped the gym today, first time in months!

On the up side I knocked this tasty little number up for tea!!









Spinach, Feta and Chilli frittata.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Some seriously good looking dishes in this thread mate 

I hear you on the beer/eating thing though. I try to stay away from the drink now as it turns me into a monster :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

John. said:


> Some seriously good looking dishes in this thread mate
> 
> I hear you on the beer/eating thing though. I try to stay away from the drink now as it turns me into a monster :lol:


 Thanks mate, I try my best! Really getting into cooking as I get older. Just made a chicken biryani from scratch


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Dropped cals back to 2800 for the last 7 days after jumping 2lbs on 3000 the week before and guess what...lost weight ffs! ****in hard to find the right balance sometimes

11st 12.6 this morning, bashed out a 10k in 52mins. Now off out for my Saturday afternoon ritual coffee and cake !


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Good week at the gym, although I couldn't get my ass out of bed for cardio on Wednesday as the cat was being an asshole and waking me up all night like he does sometimes.

lifts all as previous week and will try and up weight across the board best week.

weight is still 11st 13 which hasn't moved for 2 weeks now at 2800 cals, guess I will try 2900 for two weeks now and see what happens!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

12st today for the first time since I started this journal!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Saturday afternoon ritual coffee & cake!!









Reeces peanut butter & jelly donut today!!

Smallest package I have ever seen 500 calories squeezed into!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hows the bulk going buddy? @Ross S


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Hows the bulk going buddy? @Ross S


 Hi bud, not been on here for ages! Had a couple of weeks off for a little trip to Italy but back on it now.

managed to hit a 170 deadlift for a single and a 160 squat.

weight wise I've stalled at 12st for a few months now, I always get nervous upping the cals past 3000 and start seeing fat all over the place that ain't really there lol.

Going to carry on til Christmas now and hit up 5 weeks of Epistane in January!!


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ross S said:


> Hi bud, not been on here for ages! Had a couple of weeks off for a little trip to Italy but back on it now.
> 
> managed to hit a 170 deadlift for a single and a 160 squat.
> 
> ...





Ross S said:


> Hi bud, not been on here for ages! Had a couple of weeks off for a little trip to Italy but back on it now.
> 
> managed to hit a 170 deadlift for a single and a 160 squat.
> 
> ...


 Your diet seemed low what where your macros?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> Your diet seemed low what where your macros?


 Sorry? What do you mean by seemed low?

Not a big macro counter to be honest, I make sure I get at least 150g protein and let the carbs and fats fall where they may.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning all,

at the risk of sounding retarded, all the videos I take with my iPhone are too large to upload on here? How to I make the file size smaller?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Morning all,
> 
> at the risk of sounding retarded, all the videos I take with my iPhone are too large to upload on here? How to I make the file size smaller?


 There's a few apps on the itunes store which let you reduce file size mate. Never used for vids, only pics... but think they reduce the picture quality to make the file smaller


----------

